# How would I trim around a light switch?



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I placed a light switch really close to the edge of an outside corner and now I am wondering how to trim around it?

I assume I just cut into the trim?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Can you describe in a little more detail or post a picture? Can't picture how or why an outside corner would have any sort of trim on it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Y.M.

I'm a little lost by your description of outside corner. I am going to assume that you mean the outside of a section of casing or molding?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hi Y.M., 

Generally, light switches should sit clear of moldings. Cutting into trim work/casing/molding for a light switch is never a very pretty sight.

If, you have no other choice, or it's no big deal to you, then you can go ahead and do it.

Here's a picture that may, or may not help you (this was in my own home - the switch was already in that location, and I added nicer door casings and moldings) (Also: Yes the light switch, itself, still needs to be changed over to a darker color to match the switch plate covers):


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Sometimes you can trim the edge of the light switch, provided it isn't more than 1/4" or so. I've done this on the bandsaw a time or two. What you can't do is have wood trim exposed to the inside of an electric box.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

In that situation, it looks better to trim the switch, i.e. put a backing plate under it that matches the trim and brings it out to the same plane as the trim.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if you have access to the wall, can you perhaps simply add a 2x4 block to the stud and move the box over that inch or so and redo the wall?
i agree with the guys, anything that cuts into the moulding looks ...well, you know.

DM


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Not that these are "outside" pics, but may give you some idea how to tweak things...these are a few years old, so please forgive the quality.

J


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

That is what I was talking about.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Nice work Jay123.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's been awhile...I would stand around scratching my head quite a bit if I had to do it tomorrow :wacko:. But you know how it goes, you usually figure out something that will work (hopefully).

J


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> *In that situation, it looks better to trim the switch,* i.e. put a backing plate under it that matches the trim and brings it out to the same plane as the trim.


Agreed.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Jay123 said:


> Thanks guys. It's been awhile...I would stand around scratching my head quite a bit if I had to do it tomorrow :wacko:. But you know how it goes, you usually figure out something that will work (hopefully).
> 
> J


When you can incorporate the wood work, it's always a good method.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

That is pretty ugly, what was so wrong about putting the switches inside the panel, People pay some pretty good money for some pretty crappy work.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

CHRIS, not fare.

You know carpenters will do just about anything to save the $ 125.00 trip charge to move a switch.:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for everyones great advice.

Atlantic, the picture that you posted is exactly the situation I have.

I guess I will have to cut into the trim as you also have done.

But I did not think of incorporating the trim around the switch, which I think looks pretty good to me.

I think I will do that.

Not having done any of this before, I did not think about the trim and put the light switch too close to the edge. 

Thanks for posting all the pics.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> When you can incorporate the wood work, it's always a good method.


another good professional job. Nice! BOB


----------

